# H1N1 cpt codes



## kumeena (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi all

Do I need any other codes along with G9141 and G9142. I don't see and j codes. How do I bill these codes.

Thanks for your help


----------



## audrey.ford (Sep 11, 2009)

*Charging H1N1 CPT Codes*

Print the MLN Matters from CMS's website - Number SE0920.

it says to only charge G9141 (just like a J code) for the administration of the H1N1 vaccine.  You will not be reimbursed if you include the G9142-vaccine code, because the article says that all vaccines will be provided free of charge.   So, if you have a E/M service and the admin of H1N1 : make your claim look something like this:

9921X  DX??
G9141  V04.89

Hope this helps. 
Audrey


----------



## kumeena (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you Audrey


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 11, 2009)

For your reference.....

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Emergency/Downloads/H1N1_Medicare_FFS_Emergency_QsAs_091109.pdf

Under Downloads, select the first link.  Question 3.


----------

